# The Grand, got Pike ?



## steve b (Jun 15, 2009)

I live on the upper Grand River. But of all the species available here, have not heard of a pike caught. We don't have big numbers of any species, but a wide variety of species, yet haven't seen a pike. You ?  steve b


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

had apartment in painesville, my brother caught a 25 inch pike once, seen one other caught in harpersfield but it was a small 12 incher.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yes, there are pike in your area.


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

The Grand has Muskie as well. I know know a gal that says her dad goes (or used to anyway) there and gets muskies.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tuna Can said:


> The Grand has Muskie as well. I know know a gal that says her dad goes (or used to anyway) there and gets muskies.


uh oh!!!:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Tuna Can said:


> The Grand has Muskie as well. I know know a gal that says her dad goes (or used to anyway) there and gets muskies.


Good for you! Muuuahahahaha. 

I call BS though


----------

